# Puppy "disaster"



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

The shelter where I volunteer is in a tragic situation: too many puppies. I think it is over 30 puppies for adoption at the same time. It is all very complicated with the space, vaccinations, higenic conditions so the guys are really desperate to find homes for at least some of the as quickly as possible. 
Apart from puppies entering the usual way, one here and one there, last week one of the volunteer found 8 puppies in a paper bag near a big green garbage bin. The puppies were dehydrated and full of parasites and we thought they would not survive but they pulled through (with good care they got in the shelter!) and they are doing splendidly. They are here: 
8 puppies: Bentley, Nay, Spikey, Morry (R), Richard, Janine, Annika, Mona - NEW 
If that was not enough two days ago the people working in the shelter arrived at 8 in the morning to find a female dog chained to the fence with a plastic box next to her. The box was sealed with scotch, it had some holes drilled though and it contained 11 puppies: 
Bianca - Album de Fotos: 11 cachorros para adopção/ 11 puppies for adoption
They are all medium size, maybe the second litter more medium-big and they are 8 and 6 weeks old. It is an extremely burdensome situation, altogether there are over 30 puppies and I have the shelter was never so bad at least this year. So if someone was thinking to adopt a puppy, this is the moment.... We also go regularly to Faro airport so we can deliver a puppy in Algarve and we can organise it in central Portugal too. 
Just contact Bianca Association at [email protected]


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*puppy homes*



Margot said:


> The shelter where I volunteer is in a tragic situation: too many puppies. I think it is over 30 puppies for adoption at the same time. It is all very complicated with the space, vaccinations, higenic conditions so the guys are really desperate to find homes for at least some of the as quickly as possible.
> Apart from puppies entering the usual way, one here and one there, last week one of the volunteer found 8 puppies in a paper bag near a big green garbage bin. The puppies were dehydrated and full of parasites and we thought they would not survive but they pulled through (with good care they got in the shelter!) and they are doing splendidly. They are here:
> 8 puppies: Bentley, Nay, Spikey, Morry (R), Richard, Janine, Annika, Mona - NEW
> If that was not enough two days ago the people working in the shelter arrived at 8 in the morning to find a female dog chained to the fence with a plastic box next to her. The box was sealed with scotch, it had some holes drilled though and it contained 11 puppies:
> ...


Hi did we not speak at the algarve dog show? I will ask around as know a lot of people in the country with plenty of space , no promises , all the best


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, I suppose we did - spread the word, it always helps.


----------

